# Intro and Need Guidance



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello all, my name is Matthew everyone calls me Matt. I have been into cars for 6 years now mostly electronics and advanced car audio systems. 

I am going to be picking up a donated 1984 Nissan 300zx soon. It runs and needs some work such as body and it also over heats. This will be my first project car but have wanted to do this for a while. 

My questions are.

What should I change, check first? I was thinking change the spark plugs, oil, radiator fluid, air filters, and maybe brake fluid.

What oil do I want to use?
Where should I order parts from?

It has 40,000 miles on it and is a anniversary edition. It has been garage kept but needs body work and probably needs a under coat done as well. 

Any help or guidance to anything I should do or check would be great. 

Also if anyone wants to help me one on one you can aim me at reimermatt.
Also I will have some help from people that have worked on cars but just wanted to get a lot more info before I start.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice! How many miles are on her? I would just do a major tune up and go from there. Who knows when she was last serviced.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Hello all, my name is Matthew everyone calls me Matt. I have been into cars for 6 years now mostly electronics and advanced car audio systems.
> 
> I am going to be picking up a donated 1984 Nissan 300zx soon. It runs and needs some work such as body and it also over heats. This will be my first project car but have wanted to do this for a while.
> 
> ...


If not a bit more


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

Spongerider said:


> Nice! How many miles are on her? I would just do a major tune up and go from there. Who knows when she was last serviced.


So things like

Radiator Flush
Spark plugs and wires
Oil Change what kind?
Air Filter
Battery
Timing belt
Valve adjustments


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Delo 400 15w-40 in my Z's.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

What I am looking for is it safe to use synthetic like mobile 1 or should I stick with something like Pennzoil.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

I would not use any synthetic engine oils on an engine so old. Sure it may clean the engine, clean it so well that the seals and gaskets may start to leak. My Daily Driver z31 has over 433,000 miles on the original build and still going with proper maintenance with coventional engine oil. There is a sticky thread on the suggested best engine oil for the z31 (VG30) block. Read up on it if you like.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Jun 18, 2010)

I am sad to say I talked to the person who was going to give me the car. Well he talked to his uncle the was going to give it to me. He had already offered it to someone else. So unless there is a slim chance he does not take it I am not getting the 300zx. I hope I do get it though.


----------

